# Game of Thrones Season 5



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Maybe it's a bit early for this, since the first episode doesn't air until tomorrow night (or Monday night for us poor Brits), but I'm kind of surprised that there doesn't seem to be a thread for this already.

So while we wait, what's everyone's hopes and fears for the new season?


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I have to catch up on season 3 still! so i have no idea whats going on. I probably won't check out this thread much due to spoilers lmao


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm Hyped.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

I will not watch the leaks. I will not watch the leaks. I will not watch the leaks.

I must have discipline.

I just want Cersei to die. I can't stand her. Maybe Dany will finally do something. Also I like Tommen as king, I hope nothing happens to him (although I strongly suspect it will).

Interested to see what happens with Jon/Stannis and where Arya and Tyrion are going.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Looking forward to season 5. Just finished watching all of the previous seasons on Sky go, so all the story is pretty fresh in my mind.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm banking on Ned making a big comeback.


----------



## lethe1864 (Jun 25, 2014)

Just finished season 4 last week. the thing with the guys skull getting crushed in by hand was so :O lol
more than likely i wont watch till the season is over because i dont have HBO, and it is more fun to binge watch 
I like Tyrion so looking forward to see where his story goes, also Dani and her dragons

one thing was interesting is i rewatched the very first pilot episode which shows how everything started with the death of the hand of the king---and how in the 4th season you learn that it happened because of little finger


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

Remnant of Dawn said:


> I will not watch the leaks. I will not watch the leaks. I will not watch the leaks.
> 
> I must have discipline.


I just saw the leaks. For shame! I kinda fast-forwarded through them though, so as not to be discouraged watching the episodes again as they air. Besides, I'll enjoy it better in 1080p or so. :boogie


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

I know a bunch of episodes have already leaked but I'm not one bit tempted to watch it unless it's in HD.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm really tempted to watch those leaks, but I don't think I will.
I do like Game of Thrones, but it's not one of those shows where I'm "omigod, must watch the next episode nowh!!", so I think I should survive alright.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

So, why can't khaleesi control her dragons anymore?


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Apparently, the first 4 episodes have been leaked. Will probably be watching them soon


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I loved this scene, it sums up friendship very nicely.






Tyrion is still my favorite character, yet Bronn is definitely up there as well.


----------



## Vividly (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm guilty, but i've already watched 4 of the episodes in season 5 already. xD


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Vividly said:


> I'm guilty, but i've already watched 4 of the episodes in season 5 already. xD


Shame on you!
...Just out of innocuous curiosity, how good would you say season 5 is so far? Based on those 4 episodes. No spoilers pwease, I want to remain untainted until I've seen them for myself. :yes


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

IveGotToast said:


> I'm banking on Ned making a big comeback.


I think there were some rumors of HBO considering a prequel, so might be true if this happens.



Mrs Salvatore said:


> So, why can't khaleesi control her dragons anymore?



Spoilers (hightlight to read)
Dragon went out of control as they grew up, started killing livestock and attacking villagers. So she had to lock them up underground. Eventually the dragons' feeling were hurt because of this, so this kind of affects their obedience towards her. Not sure if I left anything out..


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Great 1st episode. I still don't understand why anyone would watch the 4 leaked episodes. The last thing I'd want, after waiting 10 months, is to marathon 4 episodes, and then have to wait another month. Game of Thrones is the ultimate water cooler show as well, and even if you only have 1 or 2 people to talk to about it, whether they are family or not, it usually makes those days waiting for next week much more manageable. Pretty much every time my mom and I discuss an episode, we talk about it for almost twice the actual airing time of the episode itself. Falling trap to leaks ruins that experience.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I enjoyed the first episode, though I don't think there was really anything discussion-worthy that happened. The ending was pretty depressing, but I enjoyed Tyrion's talk of gingerbread houses at least, lol.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

I watched the leaks so no one could **** it up for me with spoilers. I didn't want to do it but I weighed up my options closely and it ended up being for the greater good. Don't worry GoT fans, I will, in counter balance to the show, not abuse my power.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I really don't like Jaqen H'gahr returning.


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

I did like Doctor Bashir making an appearance in the Water Gardens. We also the first mention of the Sand Snakes.


----------



## theinsomniac (Jan 17, 2015)

Remnant of Dawn said:


> I will not watch the leaks. I will not watch the leaks. I will not watch the leaks.
> 
> I must have discipline.
> 
> ...


I definitely think Cersei's demise is gonna come from the hands of her own brother, Jaime. Tommen seems like a good kid but that's what he is: a kid. He seems very easily manipulated and can't stand up for himself. He'll probably spend this season being manipulated by either his mother or his wife.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

theinsomniac said:


> I definitely think Cersei's demise is gonna come from the hands of her own brother, Jaime.


I hope so. Jamie or Arya (although Jamie seems more likely). Someone she's hurt very badly. (I suppose Bran would qualify too, but I don't see that happening at all).



> Tommen seems like a good kid but that's what he is: a kid. He seems very easily manipulated and can't stand up for himself. He'll probably spend this season being manipulated by either his mother or his wife.


Yeah, but he's one of the few actually nice, genuinely innocent people on the show. And I just know he's going to get killed for it, lol. And I have a sneaking suspicion it's going to be Dany who does it. (I'll never forgive her)


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

Looking forward to a particular conversation between Kevan Lannister and Cersei.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

ps stannis is a boss


----------



## Blag (Dec 12, 2014)

I support :banana for the Iron throne. None other is fruitier for this position!


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

I understand the show's need to streamline and speed things along, but at this rate, I wouldn't be surprised if Brienne ran into Bran and Rickon next.


----------



## Blag (Dec 12, 2014)

theinsomniac said:


> I definitely think Cersei's demise is gonna come from the hands of her own brother, Jaime. Tommen seems like a good kid but that's what he is: a kid. He seems very easily manipulated and can't stand up for himself. He'll probably spend this season being manipulated by either his mother or his wife.


Sansa Stark was originally just a girl who fantasized about Joffery, now? Now she's a mature woman who's gone through a lot of hardhips and now knows how to twist her words for her benefit. Perhaps something might happen to tommen, a mature and responsible yet calm tommen will be a good king!


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

uziq said:


> ps stannis is a boss


Every time he's on screen, I bend the knee.

The rightful king of Westeros.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Jon Snow for Lord Commander! :clap



IveGotToast said:


> I really don't like Jaqen H'gahr returning.


Not sure whether it's actually Jaqen H'ghar or just someone wearing that face. I think/hope it's just someone wearing that face.


----------



## theinsomniac (Jan 17, 2015)

Remnant of Dawn said:


> I hope so. Jamie or Arya (although Jamie seems more likely). Someone she's hurt very badly. (I suppose Bran would qualify too, but I don't see that happening at all).
> 
> Yeah, but he's one of the few actually nice, genuinely innocent people on the show. And I just know he's going to get killed for it, lol. And I have a sneaking suspicion it's going to be Dany who does it. (I'll never forgive her)


Yeah I know, he's a really nice guy. I root for him. But I'm just saying, his naivete will be his downfall. After all, just look whose around him? Cersei as his mother and Margaery as his wife. Two of the most manipulative women and who just happen to be sort of enemies with each other. You just _know_ that poor Tommen is going to get caught in the crossfires.


----------



## theinsomniac (Jan 17, 2015)

Blag said:


> Sansa Stark was originally just a girl who fantasized about Joffery, now? Now she's a mature woman who's gone through a lot of hardhips and now knows how to twist her words for her benefit. Perhaps something might happen to tommen, a mature and responsible yet calm tommen will be a good king!


True, but somehow I see Tommen as a secondary character so that's why I think the show is just going to use him as a pawn to get plot lines moving along. But who knows, this show is unpredictable so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

theinsomniac said:


> Yeah I know, he's a really nice guy. I root for him. But I'm just saying, his naivete will be his downfall. After all, just look whose around him? Cersei as his mother and Margaery as his wife. Two of the most manipulative women and who just happen to be sort of enemies with each other. You just _know_ that poor Tommen is going to get caught in the crossfires.


I know, but I will never forgive whoever kills him.

Feel the same way about Brienne, the youngest Stark kid, Bran's friends (one of whom already died), Hodor, Davos, Gendry, etc. All the genuinely good characters are minor characters who will probably die.

Except Brienne, which is why she is one of my favorites 



theinsomniac said:


> True, but somehow I see Tommen as a secondary character so that's why I think the show is just going to use him as a pawn to get plot lines moving along. But who knows, this show is unpredictable so we'll see what happens.


But maybe he can be a pawn that has a happy ending? You know, like Dany conquers Westeros and Tyrion convinces her to let him live out the rest of his days as a nobleman or something? ...Maybe?


----------



## theinsomniac (Jan 17, 2015)

Remnant of Dawn said:


> But maybe he can be a pawn that has a happy ending? You know, like Dany conquers Westeros and Tyrion convinces her to let him live out the rest of his days as a nobleman or something? ...Maybe?


Haha, I love your hopefulness there for him but sadly its doubtful. Dany would likely kill all the Lannisters in order to take charge of the throne. She's a fair ruler but she's also ruthless when necessary. I think she would see any remaining Lannister as a potential threat to her claim of the throne so she'd probably kill them. Also if you ever read the book *POTENTIAL SPOILER* Cersei gets her prophecy told to her. The Prophecy says that someone younger and more beautiful will come to take her throne from her and all of her children will die before her.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

theinsomniac said:


> Haha, I love your hopefulness there for him but sadly its doubtful. Dany would likely kill all the Lannisters in order to take charge of the throne. She's a fair ruler but she's also ruthless when necessary. I think she would see any remaining Lannister as a potential threat to her claim of the throne so she'd probably kill them. Also if you ever read the book *POTENTIAL SPOILER* Cersei gets her prophecy told to her. The Prophecy says that someone younger and more beautiful will come to take her throne from her and all of her children will die before her.


Oh no  Does that mean her daughter will end up dying too? There goes another nice character. George RR Martin is cruel.

Clearly the new queen(whatever her name is) is the more beautiful woman, or maybe Dany. Dany is the only one of the two I could see killing the two kids, and if she does that she's just as bad as the Lannisters in my opinion and doesn't deserve the Iron Throne.

I already have trouble forgiving her for killing the witch doctor lady and slaughtering the nobility of that slave town. That would push her over the edge into "evil" in my opinion.


----------



## theinsomniac (Jan 17, 2015)

Remnant of Dawn said:


> Oh no  Does that mean her daughter will end up dying too? There goes another nice character. George RR Martin is cruel.
> 
> Clearly the new queen(whatever her name is) is the more beautiful woman, or maybe Dany. Dany is the only one of the two I could see killing the two kids, and if she does that she's just as bad as the Lannisters in my opinion and doesn't deserve the Iron Throne.
> 
> I already have trouble forgiving her for killing the witch doctor lady and slaughtering the nobility of that slave town. That would push her over the edge into "evil" in my opinion.


Yeah I don't see Margaery killing her own husband, even if they didn't exactly marry out of love. She's manipulative but I don't think she's a killer. I also want to think Dany doesn't directly kill them. Maybe he just becomes a casualty of war when she invades. As for the daughter, I also don't think she's the one that will kill her. Remember the daughter is in dorn and the Lannisters pretty much were at fault for killing Oberyn so if anything, I think the Martells are going to kill her.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

theinsomniac said:


> Yeah I don't see Margaery killing her own husband, even if they didn't exactly marry out of love. She's manipulative but I don't think she's a killer. I also want to think Dany doesn't directly kill them. Maybe he just becomes a casualty of war when she invades. As for the daughter, I also don't think she's the one that will kill her. Remember the daughter is in dorn and the Lannisters pretty much were at fault for killing Oberyn so if anything, I think the Martells are going to kill her.


Yeah. I would love Dany for killing Cersei, I could forgive her killing Jamie, but if she starts killing innocent kids (even if they're pretty much adults now in the show) out of anger I'd lose all my respect for her.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

Tommen's like...12? :lol


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

theinsomniac said:


> True, but somehow I see Tommen as a secondary character so that's why I think the show is just going to use him as a pawn to get plot lines moving along. But who knows, this show is unpredictable so we'll see what happens.


There was a scene where Cersei had this flashback to when she was a child and a witch predicted her life. Part of the prediction was that all her children would die. Do I remember that correctly? Golden shrouds?


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

I was rewatching season 1 with my friend and noticed Tommen looked way different back then, turns out the new Tommen is a different actor lel


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I get that they are trying to stray away from the books, but the fact that the left out one of the most iconic lines from the series really pissed me off. That scene was all wrong. So much more powerful in the books. 

"If the boy thinks that he can frighten me, he is mistaken," they heard Lord Janos said. "He would not dare to hang me. Janos Slynt has friends, important friends, you'll see ..." The wind whipped away the rest of his words.

This is wrong, Jon thought. "Stop."

Emmett turned back, frowning. "My lord?"

"I will not hang him," said Jon. "Bring him here."

"Oh, Seven save us," he heard Bowen Marsh cry out.

The smile that Lord Janos Slynt smiled then had all the sweetness of rancid butter. Until Jon said, "Edd, fetch me a block," and unsheathed Longclaw.


----------



## UnderdogWins (Apr 9, 2015)

Very good episode tonight. It had plenty of action and continued to build the tension across Westeros. 

It’s exciting to see how it will play out on TV. I’m also curious how they will handle next season.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Wait is he dead? I didn't even realize Ser Barristan was dead until i got on the internet. Thought he just passed out. That has to be the lamest death in the entire show.


----------



## CrayCray (Aug 11, 2014)

Whats up with the ser loras storyline. I mean I have the right the books but they seem to be given him a lot of storyline. 

TBH i am a bit frustrated with the loras storyline because they made him the token gay character i mean he not a character that happens to be gay but the gay character which is annoying. I mean in the books he is meant to be best fighter and renly was meant to resemble someone like henry cavil. But they made him week which was annoying and totally played into the stereotype.


----------



## CrayCray (Aug 11, 2014)

uziq said:


> I was rewatching season 1 with my friend and noticed Tommen looked way different back then, turns out the new Tommen is a different actor lel


They also recasted his sister Myrcella


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

IveGotToast said:


> Wait is he dead? I didn't even realize Ser Barristan was dead until i got on the internet. Thought he just passed out. That has to be the lamest death in the entire show.


He is laid out on a bier in the preview. That should answer your question.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Fledgling said:


> He is laid out on a bier in the preview. That should answer your question.


I never watch the previews.

Still a lame death.

Ian McElhinney said in an interview he was killed off because Game of Thrones fans have come to expect surprising deaths. So from now on we'll see more and more pointless deaths.

Eddard died for a reason. 
Rob died for a reason. 
Oberyn died for a reason.

Barristan's death was not needed. He's Dany's last connection to Westeros and her must trusted and loyal ally. She needed him.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

OMG, poor Sansa. That was horrific.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Well I hope you're all happy Joffrey died.

Now you have Tommen, who is single-handedly ruining the kingdom under the thumb of Cersei.

Hey remember that time when Cersei tried to control Joffrey and he told her to step the back up? Man good times.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> Well I hope you're all happy Joffrey died.
> 
> Now you have Tommen, who is single-handedly ruining the kingdom under the thumb of Cersei.
> 
> Hey remember that time when Cersei tried to control Joffrey and he told her to step the back up? Man good times.


I have no idea what Cersei is doing. The Lannisters are broke. It's clear that the Boltons are against them. Stannis is on the march. A war with house Tyrell would be stupid.

I'm just worried about the fate of the beautiful Margaery Tyrell


----------



## CrayCray (Aug 11, 2014)

Poor sansa though , had a feeling that they were gonna show that though. It wasn't in the books as Sansa character wasn't meant to marry Ramsay Bolton in the first place but nevertheless it was quite shocking


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

AngelClare said:


> I have no idea what Cersei is doing. The Lannisters are broke. It's clear that the Boltons are against them. Stannis is on the march. A war with house Tyrell would be stupid.
> 
> I'm just worried about the fate of the beautiful Margaery Tyrell


The same thing she's been doing since the start, being a manipulative jerk hellbent on making everyone miserable.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> The same thing she's been doing since the start, being a manipulative jerk hellbent on making everyone miserable.


But this time is different. Her family is really in a precarious situation. I don't see how she can afford a war with the Tyrells when Drone is against her, various Lannister family members are rebelling, the Boltons married a Stark who she believes killed her son, and Stannis is on the march.

The Tyrells saved the Lannisters from death at the hands of Stannis.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Maybe it's because I've read the books, but this season is definitely not up to par. It's not even that they're straying away from the books - it's that they're doing it badly. The creators have omitted either too much or the wrong things from the books, and now the characters and their actions are sort of senseless.

Also, Sand Snakes, lel.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Did this ever get posted in here?






Very well done whatever the case. I haven't rated some of Kit Harrington's acting that highly in Game of Thrones but he is great at doing send ups of his character.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

The producers have diverted a lot from the books at this point. They've just kept the cliffhangers, which are still very modified. The rest of the story is being completely and awfully rewritten by them. Those cool lines from A dance with dragons? All gone. They're reconceiving the entire story like they're as talented as Martin lol.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't understand why king Tommen can't just order his guards to free queen Margaery? What power do these sparrows have? I thought Cersei was the one who gave them authority but can't she just as easily take it away? 

But I loved seeing Cersei thrown in a cell right after gloating about putting Margaery in a cell.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

This answered my question about the sparrows.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

The end of episode 7 had me clapping with the juicy delight. "Last face you'll see" oh really?, you've had that coming for a loooooong time - been waiting for that happening for some time. 
Also the meeting of two main characters could prove to be.... interesting >


Ohhh no only 3 to go :crying:


----------



## CrayCray (Aug 11, 2014)

They are diverging waaaaaaaaaay to far off from the book and it aint purrty


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Heh, Bronn is still one of my most favorite characters.


----------



## Visenya (May 6, 2015)

*Cersei is insane*



AngelClare said:


> I have no idea what Cersei is doing. The Lannisters are broke. It's clear that the Boltons are against them. Stannis is on the march. A war with house Tyrell would be stupid.


The thing about Cersei is that she's become increasingly mentally ill since Joffrey's assassination. She doesn't think rationally anymore. Any sane person could see that her actions are the biggest threat to Tommen. But, thanks to Maggie the Frog's prophecy, she's got tunnel vision and sees Margaery as the "one younger and more beautiful" who will take everything away from her.

Thanks to her irrational paranoia, Cersei has become her own worst enemy.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I really hope Stannis' plan doesn't faceplant in the snow. But seeing how awful his army was coping in the snow, I don't have much faith. He's one of the only characters I like that is still alive, after Tywin kicked the bucket.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

So...wtf. Honestly, how does Jon Snow even survive that? ...Come on... I swear some characters just aren't killable. I don't even hate him. I just think its bull**** how it feels like some characters are untouchable. Tyrion and Jon Snow.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

CrayCray said:


> They are diverging waaaaaaaaaay to far off from the book and it aint purrty


And I hate them for it. How can GRRM let them do this. Some of the stuff seems completely irreconcilable.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

scooby said:


> So...wtf. Honestly, how does Jon Snow even survive that? ...Come on... I swear some characters just aren't killable. I don't even hate him. I just think its bull**** how it feels like some characters are untouchable. Tyrion and Jon Snow.


I don't see how you can complain about untouchable characters in GoT. There are none. John Snow or Tyrion could die at any time. Worse yet, R.R. Martin loves to set you up thinking a character is the untouchable hero only to shock you by killing him.

In my opinion GoT would be better without the White Walkers and the wall. There is enough going on in Kings Landing and with Daenerys and her dragons for a great story.

The White Walkers are really just another zombie apocalypse. They are not really interesting. But I must admit that the special effects are very good--movie quality.

That last scene with John Snow looking back at the White Walkers from a rowboat was very creepy. The giant was cool too. (P.S. What happened to the giant? I hope he's ok.)

But really, I wanted the story to shift back to King's Landing and the drama with Cersei, Margaery Tyrell and the pathetic king Tommen


----------



## Visenya (May 6, 2015)

I love it when bad things happen to Cersei


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

AngelClare said:


> *I don't see how you can complain about untouchable characters in GoT. There are none. John Snow or Tyrion could die at any time. Worse yet, R.R. Martin loves to set you up thinking a character is the untouchable hero only to shock you by killing him.
> *
> In my opinion GoT would be better without the White Walkers and the wall. There is enough going on in Kings Landing and with Daenerys and her dragons for a great story.
> 
> ...


And I like that characters can get knocked off. But Tyrion and Jon have been in a number of situations where they probably would have died, except they somehow don't. It's just, other characters probably would be killed off if they were in those situations.


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

Because Game of Thrones is now broadcast simultaneously around the world I waited until 2:00 in the morning to watch the latest episode. There was a lot of talk about the Army of the Dead coming, like there has been for years, and I thought to myself "how much longer until this happens?" This episode was a great payoff after five seasons of buildup.

The exchange of looks between Jon Snow and the Night's King was fantastic. When it was over I thought, probably like everyone else, they're f***ed.


----------



## Stactix (Jan 3, 2015)

Certainly the best episode of the season, perhaps one of the best in the show. 

That last bit tho. Yeah there ****ed.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Winter has come, it was one of the best episodes of the show.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Is it Valerian steel that killed the White Walker? 

Anyone else think that in the end it will be Bran, John Snow and Daenerys who will save the world? Daenerys nd John Snow (Stark) would make a great royal couple.


----------



## Patheticever (Jun 2, 2015)

Oh yeah the winter has come! The best episode so far. I like wun wun the giant folk. I wonder if he swim in water or just walk but it might get too deep for him.


----------



## Patheticever (Jun 2, 2015)

How can they stop the white walkers, the war between kingdoms is useless,they will all die and became zombie walker.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

This Tiny Game of Thrones Detail Confirms That Daenerys Targaryen Is the Only Hope for Westeros

I'm excited about the possibility that Daenerys' dragons are the answer to the White Walkers. The White Walkers are vulnerable to dragon stone and Valerian steel which is associated with dragons. It only makes sense that dragons fire could kill them.

But how will Daenerys get those dragons under control? Bran is the only answer I can think of but where is he? Maybe Tyrion is smart enough to the come up with a way for Daenerys to "train her dragons."


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

That was awesome. She flew off riding a dragon like a boss.

But Stannis burning his daughter to death was brutal.


----------



## Dehabilitated (May 31, 2015)

How does the magic in this show work? Because the magic does work, well, the lord of light's magic works. Are we to assume that that's the true god? (and that baratheon is the true king?)


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 11, 2014)

I watched a youtube video about Jon Snow it was really interesting. It looks like Jon Snow is actually not the son of Ned Stark but he's half Tagaryan or whatever you write this. This means Snow is actually the real king! It makes sense cause they made such a fuss about who Snow's real mother is. His mother was a Stark and the father was a Tagaryan.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Madara Uchiha said:


> I watched a youtube video about Jon Snow it was really interesting. It looks like Jon Snow is actually not the son of Ned Stark but he's half Tagaryan or whatever you write this. This means Snow is actually the real king! It makes sense cause they made such a fuss about who Snow's real mother is. His mother was a Stark and the father was a Tagaryan.


Yes, I think that's true. Maybe Jon can marry Dany? But isn't Jon Snow sill a ******* if his father was a Targaryen not married to Ned's sister?

But what what will Dany do when she returns with her dragon? I suspect she will kill all the nobles in Meereen. That's what her lover recommended. After that mess, it makes sense that you have to clean that place out. No mercy for the nobles of Meereen.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

I hate to be that guy, but I wasn't keen on the Dany/Drogon scene. It was such an impressive chapter in the books where she had to persevere to tame her dragon. All it was in the show was a damsel in distress moment. A great turning point for Dany in the books and it would have been so badass.

For those who are saying some characters are untouchable, I'm pretty sure that next week's finale will involve a certain someone being killed (unless they deviate from the books). :tiptoe


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 11, 2014)

AngelClare said:


> Yes, I think that's true. Maybe Jon can marry Dany? But isn't Jon Snow sill a ******* if his father was a Targaryen not married to Ned's sister?


I don't know. Isn't the blood all that counts? If he's half Stark half Targaryen then according to the vid which I watched he is the true king.
He will probably team up with Danaerys. There was also a scene where Dana has a dream and it's snowing. This could also be a hint.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Fledgling said:


> For those who are saying some characters are untouchable, I'm pretty sure that next week's finale will involve a certain someone being killed (unless they deviate from the books). :tiptoe


Gee...Thanks for that... I'm so glad you mentioned something will happen to an "untouchable" character before it airs... Even if does deviate from the books, you've spoiled things by putting an expectation on the finale one way or the other.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

God damn spoilers make me go


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

scooby said:


> Gee...Thanks for that... I'm so glad you mentioned something will happen to an "untouchable" character before it airs... Even if does deviate from the books, you've spoiled things by putting an expectation on the finale one way or the other.


I know, right. These book readers can't contain themselves.

Fortunately, I can't figure out who will die. Maybe Sansa. That would be sad. In the teaser for next week she does say something like, "If I'm going to die I want to at least have some of me remaining when I die."


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 11, 2014)

I just watched episode 9. Rather unsatisfying. They simply do not have enough time to pay attention to all places of action this 
is really annoying. They could as well simply have a newsflash running at the bottom of the screen:

# Cersei still in prison doing really bad # Ramsey is having another sausage with hot mustard # whitewalkers keep heading towards the wall #


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

AngelClare said:


> Yes, I think that's true. Maybe Jon can marry Dany? But isn't Jon Snow sill a ******* if his father was a Targaryen not married to Ned's sister?


The prevailing theory is that Rhaegar Targaryen married Ned's sister in secret, so Jon would be legitimate.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 11, 2014)

Can they not simply do a DNA test?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

My question may be a spoiler so spare me you savages.

[Spoiler=Why did Stannis...]Why did Stannis let his daughter be burned like that? Did that guy who was looking after her know he was going to that? Because before he was urging to take her away from the group. So yeah, why did he do that?[/Spoiler]


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 11, 2014)

Stannis wanted her to get burnt. The crazy woman made him do it. I feel like he's not quite right anymore.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

iCod said:


> My question may be a spoiler so spare me you savages.
> 
> [Spoiler=Why did Stannis...]Why did Stannis let his daughter be burned like that? Did that guy who was looking after her know he was going to that? Because before he was urging to take her away from the group. So yeah, why did he do that?[/Spoiler]


[Spoiler=because she...] has king's blood in her, and melisandre believes that a king's blood sacrifice is the only way to gain r'hollor's favor, allowing them to beat the boltons[/Spoiler]


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Fledgling said:


> For those who are saying some characters are untouchable, I'm pretty sure that next week's finale will involve a certain someone being killed (unless they deviate from the books). :tiptoe


[Spoiler=A certain someone...]A certain someone may not be completely killed, even in the books.  [/Spoiler]


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

LOL @ this meltdown over my supposed "spoilers". Even the most casual of viewers expect shock scenes and characters to die every episode. Are we even watching the same show here? I'm just gonna go bang my head at the nearest wall. Oh, the outrage!! :doh

---



fanatic203 said:


> [Spoiler=A certain someone...]A certain someone may not be completely killed, even in the books.  [/Spoiler]


[Spoiler=Exactly.]Exactly. Those pearl clutchers at the top of this page will have been riled up for nothing. :lol

I think a certain someone will stay dead as a season-ender (until next season). For shock value and all that.[/Spoiler]


----------



## jfetch25 (Dec 16, 2014)

iCod said:


> My question may be a spoiler so spare me you savages.
> 
> [Spoiler=Why did Stannis...]Why did Stannis let his daughter be burned like that? Did that guy who was looking after her know he was going to that? Because before he was urging to take her away from the group. So yeah, why did he do that?[/Spoiler]


i read a good theory on that. that because he is supposed to be azor azai that its his responsibility to save all of westeros so he didn't have a choice in his head because in order to save all the civilians from the white walkers he must sacrifice the one person in his life he loves because of the king's blood in her (this is just a theory but it kinda explains the whole story about how he saved her when she was younger.)


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Fledgling said:


> LOL @ this meltdown over my supposed "spoilers". Even the most casual of viewers expect shock scenes and characters to die every episode. Are we even watching the same show here? I'm just gonna go bang my head at the nearest wall. Oh, the outrage!! :doh


LOL @ this outrage of people in a thread about the tv show being mad that things that haven't happened in the tv show yet are being discussed because they happened in the book. I mean, it's totally not reasonable at all that people don't like spoilers. God damn tv show plebs, not being appreciative of my book spoilers.

I'm just gonna go bang my head at the nearest wall, so I can lower my brain cell count for this logic to make sense to me.


----------



## GodOfBeer (May 31, 2015)

iCod said:


> My question may be a spoiler so spare me you savages.
> 
> [Spoiler=Why did Stannis...]Why did Stannis let his daughter be burned like that? Did that guy who was looking after her know he was going to that? Because before he was urging to take her away from the group. So yeah, why did he do that?[/Spoiler]


He sacrificed her because she has royal blood which helps to conquer the Iron Throne. It's the law of exchange. If you want something, you need to give something in return.

I'm not sure if Ser Davos knew about the sacrifice. I think he wanted to take Shireen because it was a dangerous for her to stay there. It's freezing and they can get ambushed at any time by the Bolton's men.


----------



## GodOfBeer (May 31, 2015)

I thought Drogon was gonna die for a second. I'm fine with a kid dying but don't you ****ing dare to kill the dragon! 

And yeah, I need to read the books to stop being a TV Show peasant.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

GodOfBeer said:


> I thought Drogon was gonna die for a second. I'm fine with a kid dying but don't you ****ing dare to kill the dragon!
> 
> And yeah, I need to read the books to stop being a TV Show peasant.


Yeah, I was worried the dragon would die too. I hope he's OK. I suspect the nobles of Meereen are going to all be executed.


----------



## Visenya (May 6, 2015)

fanatic203 said:


> The prevailing theory is that Rhaegar Targaryen married Ned's sister in secret, so Jon would be legitimate.


And the Targaeryans did sometimes practice polygamy.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 11, 2014)

Drogon really disappointed me. He wasn't even able to deal with a few people with lances. Seems like he's not good at close combat.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Madara Uchiha said:


> Drogon really disappointed me. He wasn't even able to deal with a few people with lances. Seems like he's not good at close combat.


I remember Tywin once saying that dragons can be killed and they don't win wars.

You can use dragons to burn ships, burn out a castle at night, etc. But if the dragon is on the ground and surrounded then it could be killed.

I hope Dragon is ok.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I was convinced Jorah was going to die, because before I watched it I heard someone saying "Well that's my favourite character gone". Shireen's a nice character but I'm surprised she'd have enough screentime to be someone's favourite. I don't know how anyone could support Stannis now!

When I see Drogon I worry more about the two other poor dragons who are still locked up.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Team Stannis forever.


So... like... Remember how Daenerys took Jorah's hand? How contagious is he?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

scooby said:


> Team Stannis forever.
> 
> *So... like... Remember how Daenerys took Jorah's hand? How contagious is he?*


Oh my ****ing god that totally slipped my mind...

Did he do that on purpose? Does he want her to die with him? OH MY GOD THIS IS HUGE! HOW DID I NOT NOTICE THIS?!


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

iCod said:


> Oh my ****ing god that totally slipped my mind...
> 
> Did he do that on purpose? Does he want her to die with him? OH MY GOD THIS IS HUGE! HOW DID I NOT NOTICE THIS?!


I didn't pick up on it either, until last night. I was in the shower thinking about GoT and how much I hate daenerys and how she could have easily been killed by those masked people if they weren't ****ing around instead. Then it dawned on me.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 11, 2014)

scooby said:


> Team Stannis forever.
> 
> So... like... Remember how Daenerys took Jorah's hand? How contagious is he?


I directly thought if he can even touch her. But maybe he's not yet contagious until he looks 100% like that.


----------



## GodOfBeer (May 31, 2015)

Madara Uchiha said:


> Drogon really disappointed me. He wasn't even able to deal with a few people with lances. Seems like he's not good at close combat.


Drogon is still young. He's growing and getting stronger everyday. In fact dragons never stop growing. His skin isn't very thick yet as well so in the future lances will be ineffective. Wait and see when he becomes half the size of Balerion. Balerion was about 70 meters tall, lived around 2 centuries and helped Aegon I to conquer Westeros in 5 minutes. 


scooby said:


> Team Stannis forever.
> 
> So... like... Remember how Daenerys took Jorah's hand? How contagious is he?


She took his right hand or whatever hand isn't infected. You don't get infected if you don't make physical contact with their infected area, I think.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Charmander said:


> When I see Drogon I worry more about the two other poor dragons who are still locked up.


Yeah, poor dragons locked up for burning farm kids. 

But I'm hoping she now knows how to control her dragons. It seems while they may get angry at her, they would never hurt her and would always come to her rescue.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

AngelClare said:


> But I'm hoping she now knows how to control her dragons. It seems while they may get angry at her, they would never hurt her and would always come to her rescue.


A person, (I think I remember correctly from Book Universe Info), can only bond with, tame and ride one dragon. She bonded with Drogon. So the other two dragons, when someone bonds and becomes their rider in the future, could theoretically use their dragon against her.  And no, that's not a spoiler of anything that happened in the books, but it's a possibility that it might happen in the future.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Monroee said:


> A person, (I think I remember correctly from Book Universe Info), can only bond with, tame and ride one dragon. She bonded with Drogon. So the other two dragons, when someone bonds and becomes their rider in the future, could theoretically use their dragon against her.  And no, that's not a spoiler of anything that happened in the books, but it's a possibility that it might happen in the future.


Cool info, thanks.

I'm hoping that Bran will be able to control one of the dragons. I would be surprised and disappointed if Bran's ability to control animals has nothing to do with Dany's dragons.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

The G.W. Bush of Westeros


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

AngelClare said:


> Yeah, poor dragons locked up for burning farm kids.


Eh, it's not their fault. I just hate the thought of them being locked up. 

And yeah, I've heard the theory that Bran, and possibly Jon, will take control of the other two.


----------



## GodOfBeer (May 31, 2015)

AngelClare said:


> Cool info, thanks.
> 
> I'm hoping that Bran will be able to control one of the dragons. I would be surprised and disappointed if Bran's ability to control animals has nothing to do with Dany's dragons.


In season 4 the old man, inside the tree, said that Bran would never be able to walk again but he would fly so your guess is possible. I haven't read the books so I don't know how Bran's storyline develops though. 
In any case, the 2 final books aren't out yet so we never know...


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

So, I didn't realize that the actress who plays Cersei (Lena Heady) is the same actress who plays the Spartan queen in 300.


----------



## D4567 (May 16, 2015)

AngelClare said:


> The G.W. Bush of Westeros


how many *******s does he have?


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

WTF?! This is too much. Jon Snow? Really? 

I feel like that character in Misery. Someone should kidnap GRRM and force him to rewrite this. (joking)


----------



## noctilune (Jun 8, 2015)

Well. Gonna have to talk about THAT episode with my councillor tomorrow. Not really, but...maybe.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I've been told that maybe Jon Snow is not dead. At least we shouldn't be so sure he's dead. Now I feel much better.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

Bloodbaths and cliffhangers!


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

The scenes with Cersei were interesting because we hate her. Yet, it's hard not to feel some sympathy for her as she walks naked being insulted by the mob. I'm pretty sure the sparrows will regret letting her go.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

I can't believe that happened. He was pretty much the last Stark hope. Sansa and Rickon are boring, and Arya and Bran are awesome but unlikely to ever get any sort of power in Westeros. I'm mad.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Remnant of Dawn said:


> I can't believe that happened. He was pretty much the last Stark hope. Sansa and Rickon are boring, and Arya and Bran are awesome but unlikely to ever get any sort of power in Westeros. I'm mad.


All the interesting and relevent characters are dying. Daenerys's whole entourage is the only group of characters running strong.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

AngelClare said:


> The scenes with Cersei were interesting because we hate her. Yet, it's hard not to feel some sympathy for her as she walks naked being insulted by the mob. I'm pretty sure the sparrows will regret letting her go.


7/10 would fap again to that scene.



Remnant of Dawn said:


> I can't believe that happened. He was pretty much the last Stark hope. Sansa and Rickon are boring, and Arya and Bran are awesome but unlikely to ever get any sort of power in Westeros. I'm mad.


Agreed, sansa is too weak willed and coy to be an interesting character but perhaps her character will develop after this whole bolton situation plus escaping with Theon. Who knows maybe Theon will even step up some how. I think Jon Snows death scene was one of the most uninspired events in the series and they did it merely for the shock value which is a tragedy no other still living character in GoT had the possibilities he did. There's some talk about him being revived like a white walker or some thing who knows though.



Kiba said:


> All the interesting and relevent characters are dying. Daenerys's whole entourage is the only group of characters running strong.


GOD I HATE HER. Such an Impudent brat. I'm glad tyrion is down there he might actually make watching her story arch less boring and add flavor to the performance.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm mostly disappointed in what happened to Stannis. Snow had that coming. I hope Cersei comes down on the Sparrows with the force of a thousand supernovas. I hate those Sparrows so much. Also hoping Daenerys gets wrecked.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Well, at least the Mountain seems to be doing just fine and grey.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Jon will be back. What else does Melisandre have to do now that she's ditched Stannis? She was all about Jon, makes sense she'd bring him back to life. And now that The Mountain is back, the Hound (where ever he is now) can still kill him somewhere down the line.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

scooby said:


> I'm mostly disappointed in what happened to Stannis. Snow had that coming. I hope Cersei comes down on the Sparrows with the force of a thousand supernovas. I hate those Sparrows so much. Also hoping Daenerys gets wrecked.


Yeah, I thought that we would at least get the satisfaction of seeing the Boltons die.

And I don't believe Stannis is dead. We didn't see him die.

I'm not sure why you would think Snow had it coming and not Stannis who burned his own daughter alive.

But Snow should have listened to Stannis when he told him that keeping your enemies close was stupid


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

AngelClare said:


> The scenes with Cersei were interesting because we hate her. Yet, it's hard not to feel some sympathy for her as she walks naked being insulted by the mob. I'm pretty sure the sparrows will regret letting her go.


I hold her responsible for Ned's execution and Bran being crippled.

Sorry, but she gets no sympathy from me.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Remnant of Dawn said:


> I hold her responsible for Ned's execution and Bran being crippled.
> 
> Sorry, but she gets no sympathy from me.


You didn't feel any sympathy for her during that walk of shame? It's almost like we got to see all the horrible things we wish on our enemies but seeing it we realize we went too far.

I want to see her pay too but she's not responsible for Ned's death. That's all on Joffrey. She explicitly told him not to do it. The plan was to have Ned confess take the black and go to The Wall.

But yes, she has to pay for trying to kill Bran. So does Jaime. So far they both lost two children, one right hand and their father.

Game of Thrones pisses me off sometimes but I have to admit that it's one of the best stories ever. Such a vast array of interesting characters. Any one of the characters deserves their own book.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

AngelClare said:


> You didn't feel any sympathy for her during that walk of shame? It's almost like we got to see all the horrible things we wish on our enemies but seeing it we realize we went too far.


Maybe I'm just a vengeful person. I'm just now starting to forgive Theon/Reek and he's been through a hell of a lot more than her.



> I want to see her pay too but she's not responsible for Ned's death. That's all on Joffrey. She explicitly told him not to do it. The plan was to have Ned confess take the black and go to The Wall.


Ned warned her about the accusations so she could save her children. She betrayed him and got him killed. Can't forgive her for that.



> But yes, she has to pay for trying to kill Bran. So does Jaime. So far they both lost two children, one right hand and their father.


In my opinion Jamie did it under her orders, but yes he still has to pay also. I don't believe in revenge by proxy. I can't celebrate for Myrcella (and possibly Tommen in the future) getting killed to get back at Cersei because they're both such nice kids.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 11, 2014)

Episode 10 was weak like the entire season.

But Cersei's walk of shame. One word: Freaking hot!

But she used a body double so it was someone else but still really nice breasts and body.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Evo1114 said:


> Jon will be back. What else does Melisandre have to do now that she's ditched Stannis? She was all about Jon, makes sense she'd bring him back to life.


My thoughts exactly. Also, hard to believe that Stannis was killed. They might lead us to believe he is dead for part of the next season but I'd expect him to be back. They would have shown his death had it actually happened. Damn those cliffhanger scenes.

Best part of the entire episode was Arya ****ing up that pedowhatshisface. Hope she's good.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 11, 2014)

Do you think Melisandre can also restore Theon's penor? I think it's really cruel that he lost it this was not ok.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Madara Uchiha said:


> Do you think Melisandre can also restore Theon's penor? I think it's really cruel that he lost it this was not ok.


No, theon's penis is dead for real.

I find it really interesting how you can hate a character in GoT, like Theon, like Jaime and then find yourself rooting for them after they suffered more than you wished upon them.

Maybe Sansa and Theon will meet Brienne and Stannis outside of Winterfell.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Let's not forget that Cersei's punishment is not over. That was just punishment for the stuff she confessed to. She's still in deep doo-doo for all the other stuff too. Which is why I'm sure the Mountain was brought back. Trial by combat anyone? I really don't believe the Hound is dead (NO WAY the Hound just lays down and goes out like that). Maybe that Trial will be the Hound vs. Mountain epic battle royale.

Not sure what to make of Stannis. Since they didn't show him die, you gotta assume he's still alive, but really, what purpose would he serve now. His entire family is dead because of him, his entire army was shredded because of him. Melisandre and the other half of his army ditched him. I can't imagine we'd ever see the badass Stannis anymore...he'll probably be boring and mopey. He has the 'king's blood', but I think Melisandre is thinking now that king's blood ain't nothing to write home about as much as she had thought. Maybe he helps a back-to-life Jon command the wildling army. He certainly would need a good pep talk though. Not sure Davos would be enough...Jon has to be involved too, but I can't see a Stannis/Melisandre reunion (awkward!). So many possibilities. Maybe he really is dead though. After all, I can't see any reason why Brienne would feel the need to spare him.

Why was Arya's punishment so harsh when back in Westeros, Jaaqen killed whoever Arya told him to kill? I have absolutely no clue what might happen with her storyline. Maybe it's not as bad as it seemed.


----------



## GodOfBeer (May 31, 2015)

The most disappointing finale in the series. I'll start to read the books because the show is going to sh*t. I know for a fact that, in the books, Stannis The Mannis lives and conquers Winterfell. I also believe that Jon Snow survives. It isn't hard to tell if you know storytelling. We see that Melisandre and Jon had a strong scene before. If she's back to Castle Black and Jon is dying then something will happen between them again.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Myranda's death was not cruel enough for the psycho she is. She deserved far worse than instant death.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I liked the finale, even though my favourite character died, unless Brienne decided to spare him. I guess its possible. Too much pride and belief in Melisandre. Still a badass though. The season seemed pretty uneventful for the most part until the tail end. At least I thought so anyway. **** went down in this last episode.


----------



## olifreed (Mar 23, 2015)

Can someone actually explain the whole Arya situation? It kinda confused me with what's going on. Don't really understand it


----------



## Visenya (May 6, 2015)

What on earth is Davos going to do with his life now?


----------



## noctilune (Jun 8, 2015)

I thought it was a great finale because there's so much to discuss and so many theories to brainstorm over. I spent much of yesterday looking up Jon Snow theories, I'll admit. I can't wait to find out what happens next!


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Jon Snow will definitely be back....

Too much of a coincidence that Melisandre shows up right when he gets killed....

I kind of foresee the Sparrows fleeing in terror from 'The Mountain'....

I liked Season Five, but ti also felt rushed, with characters behaving illogically and inconsistently, things done for shock value etc....

None more so than Stannis who turns out to be a dupe and a poor military leader....

And the whole Dorne storyline was a waste....

None of the characters seem too bright in this show.....


----------



## Visenya (May 6, 2015)

The difficult part of defeating the sparrows is that they seem to have the support of most of the commoners. If the royals kill or expel the sparrows, then the citizens might riot and start building guillotines.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

I can see why they left so many so many loose threads hanging since it has caught up with the books and we can't know the answers, i enjoyed it but it will also be hard to wait 9 months.

Cersei's walk of shame scene was very good but i was disappointed when i read it wasn't her and that she has used body double. I liked how Mountain had taken a vow of silence for Cersei, he is a jerk but he must be the most loyal guy in Westeros.

And here is a funny video with Jon Snow:


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

olifreed said:


> Can someone actually explain the whole Arya situation? It kinda confused me with what's going on. Don't really understand it


I'm not 100% sure of everything that's going on there either. She's living at the temple of the 'many faced God' and their job there is simply to serve 'him'. She was supposed to poison the 'thin man'/gambler at the docks. Can't remember why (nor did I really care, it seemed pointless and boring). When she was about to do the deed, she saw Meryn Trant and followed him to the brothel where he was abusing young girls. So she took/stole the mask of the young girl who died at the temple a few episodes back and went to the brothel to face Meryn Trant. When she got her chance, she stabbed the fool to death. However, when she returned to the temple she was confronted by Jaaqen and his faceless assistant who told her she betrayed the many-face God by killing somebody she was not told to kill. Then she supposedly went blind as punishment (?).

That's where I'm confused. In Westeros, Arya could tell Jaaqen who to kill and he'd kill them...they were not people the 'many-faced God' chose. They were people ARYA chose. So not sure why she would be punished so harshly. Hopefully next season, Arya starts doing more meaningful things. This all seems pointless.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Evo1114 said:


> Not sure what to make of Stannis. Since they didn't show him die, you gotta assume he's still alive, but really, what purpose would he serve now. His entire family is dead because of him, his entire army was shredded because of him. Melisandre and the other half of his army ditched him. I can't imagine we'd ever see the badass Stannis anymore...he'll probably be boring and mopey.


My guess is Stannis survives and somehow the Wildlings help him take Winterfell. Maybe Melisandre revives Jon Snow on the condition that he gets the Wildlings to help Stannis. Then Stannis removed Jon Snow's ******* label and makes him Jon Stark warden of the North.

But that's just wishful thinking on my part. But I certainly don't think Stannis is dead if we didn't see his head roll. And what other purpose can he serve other than giving Jon Snow a real title?

I refuse to believe Jon Snow is dead. But if he is dead I say we kidnap Martin and force him to rewrite the story and bring him back to life.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Were said:


> And here is a funny video with Jon Snow:


Thanks for sharing that. It was hilarious. I guess the real reason the Night's Watch killed Jon Snow was because he was such a kill joy at dinner parties. lol


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

GodOfBeer said:


> The most disappointing finale in the series. I'll start to read the books because the show is going to sh*t. I know for a fact that, in the books, Stannis The Mannis lives and conquers Winterfell. I also believe that Jon Snow survives. It isn't hard to tell if you know storytelling. We see that Melisandre and Jon had a strong scene before. If she's back to Castle Black and Jon is dying then something will happen between them again.


The book series ends here so I believe they've altered things so much to be able to continue the TV series and they will most likely be creating their own story archs from now. I hate people that say that the book is better than the show that is based off of it. It's impossible to translate a book to TV series and whether you like one or the other is based on which one you were exposed to first in most cases. I find it easy to enjoy both of them separately. It's easier to think of television created from books as a new fiction using the settings and characters, possibly a rough translation of the storyline but not necessarily. In no way are they ever meant to completely emulate the book series.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Nonsensical said:


> The book series ends here so I believe they've altered things so much to be able to continue the TV series and they will most likely be creating their own story archs from now.


I read that GRRM revealed the future story archs to the show's creators. The show will follow the same arc as the books but not all the details.

I doubt any author would give anyone license to just screw up their characters and stories. At least, I hope not.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

AngelClare said:


> I refuse to believe Jon Snow is dead. But if he is dead I say we kidnap Martin and force him to rewrite the story and bring him back to life.


Yes, I guess it's time to lure the guy into a DeLorean, go back in time and change this bull****. Again.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Jon Snow will be brought back to life, will probably leave the Wall and unite with the Wildings, defeat the Boltons, and retake Winterfell....

The White Walkers will probably then kill all of the remaining members of the Night's Watch at the Wall....

Stannis is probably dead unless Brienne was interrupted by a fleeing Sansa.He murdered his daughter, his wife committed suicide, and his remaining army was destroyed.Stannis has to pay for his crimes, so he is dead....

The whole Stannis becomes evil and loses it all storyline was rushed and unbelievable....

The same with the Myrcella storyline.....

Her and Jaime have a father daughter moment that lasts ten seconds while other storylines seem to last forever without accomplishing anything....

Reek had a sudden an inexplicable change back to Theon that seemed rushed and less than believable....

Cersei will probably have the Mountain kill the Dornish prince in retaliation for the murder of her daughter, thus causing a war between Dorne and Westeros....

And Danearys story seems to be going in circles.....

It was nice to see the Spider back with Tyrion though, I enjoy the dialogue between the two of them....


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

AngelClare said:


> I read that GRRM revealed the future story archs to the show's creators. The show will follow the same arc as the books but not all the details.
> 
> I doubt any author would give anyone license to just screw up their characters and stories. At least, I hope not.


Altering them is not necessarily messing them up, success is measured by the satisfaction of their viewers not how true they stay to the authors intent. That's good, I'm assuming that the author has story boards and timelines completed but no drafts save for the next one in the series which is going to make the series extremely different.

(authors give up their rights to publishers and film makers all the time)


----------



## Visenya (May 6, 2015)

Evo1114 said:


> In Westeros, Arya could tell Jaaqen who to kill and he'd kill them...they were not people the 'many-faced God' chose. They were people ARYA chose. So not sure why she would be punished so harshly.


I think that maybe the kills in Westeros were different because:

a. She had not yet become a servant of the many-faced god

b. She had just saved 3 lives and was thus entitled/obligated to take 3 lives. Only death can pay for life.
Also, nobody had contracted the faceless men to kill the 3 that Arya saved, they were just random deaths. So the faceless god had not really chosen to kill those 3 specific people, and was willing to accept any 3 random lives as replacements.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Someone raised a good question in asking what was the point of the Night's Watch in killing Jon Snow *after *the Wildlings had already crossed the Wall and headed south?

Not only had the Wildlings already been allowed through, but they had a peace treaty with Jon Snow.Why should the Wildlings continue to honor that treaty with the small group of surviving Night's Watch?

If the Night's Watch are prepared to kill Jon Snow, then they definitely want the Wildlings dead.

The Night's Watch would have known that the White Walkers were their main peril after Snow and the other Rangers returned from the north with only a fraction of the Wildlings, the rest having been killed and then brought back to life....

So a tiny group of Night Watch members are going to have threats to them from the north and south after killing Snow.The White Walkers in front of them, and the Wildlings behind them....

Not exactly a wise strategy for a small military group to turn human allies into enemies by killing the Crow who made peace with the Wildlings....

Snow's murder was for dramatic effect, and to free him from his oath to the Night Watch, not logically based....

An excuse for him to abandon his vows , head south to ally with the Wildlings, and retake Winterfell.....

Because we all went to see Snow kill the Boltons, gain justice, and retake Winterfell....

No point in staying at the Wall when your own men just murdered you.Something like that kind of suggests that they are no longer going to obey you orders even after you are raised from the dead.Better get out of there and head south before they kill you for a second and final time....

If you plan to kill Snow, why raise the gate for him and the Wildlings in the first place? It would make more sense to leave the gate closed, and let the cold, lack of food, and the White Walkers kill your enemies for you, rather than allowing a numerically superior force breach your only defense which is the Wall itself....

So you need an excuse to get Snow to abandon his vows and head south without damaging his honor....

Because the small group of Night's Watch that are still alive are not going to be able to survive a decade long winter, a hundred feet of snow, and an army of White Walkers....

They don't have the men or supplies to do so....

Anyone who stays at the Wall is dead, so you better get you main characters like Snow and Tarly out of there ahead of time, before the snows get too deep....

And where exactly was Ghost during Snow's murder?


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah, I never thought about all that re: the Night's Watch. What, were there like a dozen of them standing around there when Jon was killed? Maybe for some strange reason they thought Stannis would come back and save the day? I guess we can chalk that up to bad writing, as there was literally no way they'd want to do that without a strategy of getting the wildlings on board. Castle Black is dunzo. Probably the end of the Night's Watch altogether.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

When GOT's storyline diverges from the book, it is usually done for shock value rather than good and consistent storytelling....

Nothing drives me more crazy than characters acting stupidly and inconsistently so that an episode can end on a dramatic note....

The Walking Dead does that all of the time....

It's the mental equivalent of the girl always tripping in horror movies so that the slowly walking killer can catch them...

Now Game of Thrones is doing this more and more at the end of Season Five.....

Characters behaving stupidly and erratically so you can set up the episode's cliffhanger or jaw dropping outrage....

A couple of divergences from the book were to make the ending of GOT's episodes more provocative....

The motivation for Jon Snow's murder is handled much better and more believably in the book than the TV show....

The last few episodes of Season 5 of GOT's clearly appeared to be trying to end on a more and more sensational note....

Storylines were rushed and hyped etc....

Stannis is supposed to be this brilliant and seasoned military commander....

But he is forced to make extreme and militarilyy unwise decisions after his forces are constantly getting routed by a young and sadistic military novice....

Why, because we have to end each episode on a dramatic and provocative note....

Unless Stannis is a totally inept military commander, his daughter does not need to be sacrificed....


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That walk of shame was intense. Must have been unbelievably humbling for the actress regardless of it not being real


----------



## GodOfBeer (May 31, 2015)

Nonsensical said:


> The book series ends here so I believe they've altered things so much to be able to continue the TV series and they will most likely be creating their own story archs from now. I hate people that say that the book is better than the show that is based off of it. It's impossible to translate a book to TV series and whether you like one or the other is based on which one you were exposed to first in most cases. I find it easy to enjoy both of them separately. It's easier to think of television created from books as a new fiction using the settings and characters, possibly a rough translation of the storyline but not necessarily. In no way are they ever meant to completely emulate the book series.


Hm, so is this going to be like Fullmetal Alchemist anime which started as an adaption from the manga but then the anime had its own archs because the rest of the manga wasn't out yet? If that's the case then there 'll always discussions about what's the best version. I mean, it would be nice to have two versions but it doesn't make sense for me in this situation. And I think books will always be better than their adaptions regardless if it's easier to adapt or not as you're not limited by a budget. There's always more content and dept.

And even though it's hard to translate, they could try to do their best. I don't need to see each little detail from the book on screen but at least see what actually happens, for example Stannis taking over Winterfell instead of getting killed (?) by one of most dull characters. I mean, how cheesy can revengeance get.

In any case I'll start to read the books soon and draw better conclusions. I was just waiting for the TV show catch up somehow with the books.


----------



## Visenya (May 6, 2015)

WinterDave said:


> So a tiny group of Night Watch members are going to have threats to them from the north and south after killing Snow.The White Walkers in front of them, and the Wildlings behind them...


Ah man, I can't wait to see that comeuppance! It's gonna be sweet. (And on the subject of comeuppance, where's my frey pie damnit?)


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm glad that the series seems to have quickly caught up to the books now. Less spoilers and it's mostly guesswork now. They've also hopefully cut out a lot of the boring Daenerys parts from Dance with Dragons. I never really saw a need for the TV show to follow the boring or unnecessary parts of the book simply because they exist anyway.

The walk of shame part was my favourite. Not because I felt glad (I've been feeling sorry for Cersei anyway, she deserves her just deserts, but not from some religious cult) And weren't the High Sparrows kind of risking it letting Cersei go back into the castle with no surveillance? It seems obvious that she'll take her revenge on them. The actress was also heavily pregnant, so of course she used a body double. 

I disagree with people saying that Sansa is uninteresting. I'm actually more interested in where her storyline will go because she's more of an introverted character, and she's also closely tied to one of the key players, Littlefinger, as well as being the next heir to Winterfell. 

Is Stannis dead? Not that I think he could have redeemed himself for what he did to Shireen, but I would have liked for him to have come close but fail at the last hurdle rather than losing almost everything soon after burning his daughter. If they were going to kill a main character, I would've thought that they'd show the death scene in all its glory.

Evo, I like your thoughts of there being a trial by combat between the Mountain and the Hound, though I haven't really been optimistic that he'll be back.

And I'll sit back and look forward to the baddies of the Night's Watch (I guess Edd was asleep?) failing to hold the front line against the Walkers without Jon Snow.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Letting Cersei go was one of the other unlikely outcomes that annoyed me...

Think she will seek retribution....

Stannis is most likely dead, had to pay for his daughter.That was a storyline that should have been expanded rather than rushed.....

I agree that the Danearys storyline is often boring.....

Learning to rule, transforming slaves and their societies into free societies, dragons grow.....

Yeah, got it after ten million hours.....

I was thinking that maybe the Night Watch killed Jon because they knew that he had to die in order to transform into their savior that is able to stop the White Walkers, but that is over-analyzing.... 

According to the TV show, the Night Watch were mad about the men Jon lost on his mission to rescue the Wildlings.....

Though it didn't seem in that episode that he had a lot with him or that they died....

Still don't see how Jon and the survivors wouldn't have explained what they saw and what it meant for the world when they saw the White Walkers....

But Jon has to live, and the men at the wall are going to have a short life expectancy.The wall collapsing is obviously going to be the dramatic finale to one of the future episodes....

TV shows are designed to be dramatic, expecting them to be logical and consistent is like trying to hold back the tide....


----------



## Visenya (May 6, 2015)

WinterDave said:


> I agree that the Danearys storyline is often boring.....


Which was the most boring Danaerys season? I nominate season 2:

WHERE ARE MY DRAGONS!!?
WHERE ARE MY DRAGONS!!?


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Edited due to possible speculation spoilers

Check out this speculation about Tyrion based on the books and show. Don't look if you don't like spoilers based on speculation. But this is an exciting and really believable theory.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/lukebailey/its-raining-in-castamere#.mjjmZ7YER


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

AngelClare said:


> Check out this theory. Some are speculating that Tyrion is not Tywin's son but rather the son of the Mad King. Thus Tyrion is a Targaryen.
> 
> There are three dragons. Dany will ride one but who rides the other two? Jon Snow is also probably a Targaryen so he'll ride one once he's resurrected. And Tyrion is the final one.
> 
> This explains why Tywin hated Tyrion so much.


I agree with this theory. Game of Thrones is not known for 'throw away lines' and the 'you are no son of mine' would fall into that. I imagine the plan was to have wife Lannister get pregnant by the Mad King so that they would have somebody in line for the throne (and then probably kill off whoever succeeded the offspring in line). But wife Lannister dies and Tyrion was born a 'dwarf', so that plan was scratched. So they had to go to plan B, which was to eliminate the Targaryens and have Cersei marry Robert.

I'm sure Varys would know, which could be the reason for urgently getting Tyrion to meet up with Dany. (Can't remember if Varys ever really gave Tyrion a reason).


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Your message and that video should probably come with a 'Spoiler Warning'.....

You are providing critical information about a couple of the main characters in the books/show that has not been revealed yet....


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

WinterDave said:


> Your message and that video should probably come with a 'Spoiler Warning'.....
> 
> You are providing critical information about a couple of the main characters in the books/show that has not been revealed yet....


I hate spoilers. I hope I'm not spoiling anything. This is just speculation. Only GRRM knows for sure.

The show is caught up with the books. All of this is speculation from backstory. Just like speculation about Jon Snow's parents.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I have watched all of the GOT TV seasons, and am now reading Book Five of the series, and have never caught on to these clues....

Other GOT fans might prefer not to know about them.....

I kind of wish that I didn't, but that was my own fault for participating in this thread.....

Still, a little bit of warning or editing might be called for....

I have tried to avoid possible spoiler news articles on the Web....

Had no idea about the above possibilities....


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

WinterDave said:


> I have watched all of the GOT TV seasons, and am now reading Book Five of the series, and have never caught on to these clues....
> 
> Other GOT fans might prefer not to know about them.....
> 
> ...


I edited my post. Maybe Evo can edit his quote.

I included a link to a site that has more information about this theory. There are actually a lot of clues in the show and books. But no one knows for sure if it's true just like the speculation about Jon Snow. There is even crazy speculation about Ser Jorah.

Anyway, I'm really excited about the possibility that the speculation about Tyrion is true.


----------

